
Show HN: I created a miniature SaaS to automate putting addresses on envelopes - memset
https://www.envelopegenerator.com/
======
fiatjaf
I would love to know if people are actually paying for this, it would open a
new world for me.

I've written a SaaS not as niche as this, but also useful for people printing
stuff on paper: [https://templates.alhur.es/](https://templates.alhur.es/) (I
hope it will make sense for you, otherwise please let me know how to improve.)

------
erikig
I'm a big fan of micro-saas services like this.

I was going to ask how this is different from <insert-service-here> but I
realized that I couldn't think of a service that made it this simple. Kudos!

~~~
memset
Thanks! I found the same thing - no combination of google search terms yielded
an easy way to do this! I originally made this as a script for wedding
planning. Maybe someone else will find it useful too.

------
ApolloRising
You don't state if the pricing is monthly or one time.

~~~
memset
I'll clarify, thanks for the feedback. The fee gives you access for a month,
but there's no recurring charge.

